# Would you change it if you could??



## Butterflyjkg (Nov 29, 2011)

I was just wondering this. How many of you on here would change your experience will all of this if you could? Have you learned anything? Have you changed for the better?? I know that sounds stupid....WHY would anyone want cancer, but if you seriously COULD go back, would you/wouldn't you and why???


----------



## Butterflyjkg (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm going to reply to my own post.. HA! I can say that without a doubt, I would NOT change my experience or go back. Mine wasn't quite as hard as others on here I know. I think the emotional experience was THE darkest, blackest, "edge of HELL" and back experience of my life AND at the same time it was THE most eye opening, spiritual awakening of me that there has ever been.

There are NO mistakes in this life. I know that withOUT a doubt. Every second of every day is woven into the tapestry of this crazy ride we call LIFE. I get weepy when I think about it or talk about it all. Things happened in my life that were straight out of .. well... that were little miracles, one after another. I developed a close personal relationship with Padre Pio.. who I am sure saved my sorry butt...... people came into my life that were just dropped there by God I am sure. One example of a little miracle in my life was this:

The one day I was so totally broken down and just had enough. Actually MOST of those days were like that. Anyway, I was on my kitchen floor, sobbing and heaving the one day..my husband comes in and was like WHAT are you doing? Are you okay?? I said NO.. waaaaa... I'm scared.. waaaaaaa.. etc. I kept sobbing that I just need a second CHANCE! A second chance to do what I never did.. a second chance to make things right with my dad.. WAAAAAAA!!!! So I was on and on about this second chance I needed. Finally I calmed down and my husband walked in the living room. I honked my nose and wiped my face and I walked over to my pile of mail for the day. The first envelope on the top of the pile of mail that was delivered that day said this....in *CAPITAL BOLD LETTERS*...."*SECOND CHANCE FOR JANINE K. -----*. Let me tell you.. I just about flat out FAINTED! I ran in the living room and waved that letter in front of my husband and said LOOK AT THIS!!!! My SECOND CHANCE!!!!!! He looked at it and looked at me and said Janine.. that would ONLY happen to YOU!!!!! Needless to say, I spent the next half hour blubbering over THAT as well.........THOSE were the sorts of things that happened to me.. over and over and over.....my husband keeps saying I was "cradled" through the whole experience and I was . :hugs:


----------



## Butterflyjkg (Nov 29, 2011)

I would like to try to upload a pic of that envelope I posted about... I will keep that for the rest of my life. I never did open it. HA! I was probably over drawn on my checking account or something and my fees are probably like $900 by now.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Well, my thyroid experience was not "that bad" (knock on wood), but I could have gone without the major inconvenience, to be perfectly honest. For other reasons I won't go into here, I already have a solid appreciation of life, love, and the gifts I've been given, so nothing related to my thyroid has changed me or my outlook in any way. I don't mean to sound jaded or anything like that, but I already had that "life altering experience" 10 years ago. This thyroid experience was more of a blip on my jaded little screen.

Having said that, however, I totally appreciate your question! Been there, done that, just not with the thyroid.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Butterflyjkg said:


> I'm going to reply to my own post.. HA! I can say that without a doubt, I would NOT change my experience or go back. Mine wasn't quite as hard as others on here I know. I think the emotional experience was THE darkest, blackest, "edge of HELL" and back experience of my life AND at the same time it was THE most eye opening, spiritual awakening of me that there has ever been.
> 
> There are NO mistakes in this life. I know that withOUT a doubt. Every second of every day is woven into the tapestry of this crazy ride we call LIFE. I get weepy when I think about it or talk about it all. Things happened in my life that were straight out of .. well... that were little miracles, one after another. I developed a close personal relationship with Padre Pio.. who I am sure saved my sorry butt...... people came into my life that were just dropped there by God I am sure. One example of a little miracle in my life was this:
> 
> The one day I was so totally broken down and just had enough. Actually MOST of those days were like that. Anyway, I was on my kitchen floor, sobbing and heaving the one day..my husband comes in and was like WHAT are you doing? Are you okay?? I said NO.. waaaaa... I'm scared.. waaaaaaa.. etc. I kept sobbing that I just need a second CHANCE! A second chance to do what I never did.. a second chance to make things right with my dad.. WAAAAAAA!!!! So I was on and on about this second chance I needed. Finally I calmed down and my husband walked in the living room. I honked my nose and wiped my face and I walked over to my pile of mail for the day. The first envelope on the top of the pile of mail that was delivered that day said this....in *CAPITAL BOLD LETTERS*...."*SECOND CHANCE FOR JANINE K. -----*. Let me tell you.. I just about flat out FAINTED! I ran in the living room and waved that letter in front of my husband and said LOOK AT THIS!!!! My SECOND CHANCE!!!!!! He looked at it and looked at me and said Janine.. that would ONLY happen to YOU!!!!! Needless to say, I spent the next half hour blubbering over THAT as well.........THOSE were the sorts of things that happened to me.. over and over and over.....my husband keeps saying I was "cradled" through the whole experience and I was . :hugs:


This is truly a wonderful post! A real puppy upper for me.

Read my little siggie.........


----------

